# Problem with Bachmann Passenger Carriages



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(data:text/css,);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Hi everyone. I wasn't sure what section to put this question in so I chose this one.

I have a reasonably small and tight G scale outdoor layout here in Melbourne Australia and I find I am having problems with my two Bachmann passenger carriages.

They keep derailing - both of them. The rest of my carriages are quite small in length (Lionel) and medium in length (Bachmann stock car and a couple of MDC reefers) and I don't have any trouble with those. I am pulling the train with an LGB Stainz loco.

The passenger cars are the longest cars I have and when I run them they just keep derailing. I can't remember them derailing until the last couple of months though so I'm not sure what's going on but come to think of it I probably have had this problem on and off.

They have steel wheels while the rest have plastic wheels. I've swapped the wheels over from the stock car and reefers but the passenger cars are still derailing.

Does anyone have any idea why they would be doing that? I'm thinking it might have something to do with either the length of the cars or the length between the centre of the wheels and the hook and loop couplers (which are quite long on the passengers cars but not the rest - so I can't swap over the bogeys or cars or whatever they're called).

Maybe I've answered my own question as the turns are tight but not as tight as the minimum radius of Bachmann track. It appears to be derailing in the uphill section of track but I've seen it come off in other areas as well. All a great help I'm sure...lol.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, otherwise I may have to swap those two cars with someone who has shorter passenger carriages.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have a wheel gauge? I suspect the wheels are out of gauge, either too far apart or too close together. It's also possible a section of your track is out of gauge, but it's less likely.

Aristocraft makes a very good, very useful wheel/track gauge. But if you just get down there really close to the wheels as it derails you can usually see why, and if the wheels are too wide/too narrow you can adjust them by just pulling them apart or pushing them together


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(data:text/css,);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 




Hi lownote. I can't pinpoint that part of the track where it happens. As I've said I have run other carriages with no problems. I have then put the wheels from the other carriages onto the Bachmann passengers cars and they still derail.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be as simple as the bachmann cars do not like tight curves. If your curves are say lgb r1 or even tighter that could be your problem the bachmann cars may be to long for that tight of curve.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Bachman carraiges do you have? Four-axle or two-axle? Typically, my cars with 4 axles track well, but the 2-axle "Thomas" family coaches are really finicky about any twists or dips or humps in my track.


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

The curves aren't really too tight I suppose as I'm using flexi track.

They are 4 axle ones - Jackson Sharp type carriages. 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(data:text/css,);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Bachmann Jackson Sharp coaches work just fine with 4 foot diameter curves. 

The problem with the trucks is the delrin plastic is not very stiff and the trucks will spread apart, causing excessive side to side movement of the axle. 

Ralph


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks very much for the quick replies.

When I think about it, it is probably some sort of dip or hump in the track that the shorter carriages are able to handle but the longer carriages with more space between the trucks are not handling.

I'll have a look at that tomorrow morning (night time here).

Thanks guys. I'll report back after I have a close inspection.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(data:text/css,);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

By the way these are two youtube videos of my layout. The driver view (which goes on a bit) has the Bachmann carriages in question at the start and in the shed. It is the uphill section before and after the trellis as the line runs out from the shed that I think is causing the problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-5-...06Z6QLzBY=

The other video is a short one of the layout. The start of it is the uphill curve that appears to be giving me the problems.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vlF...jTE2Kfli0=





@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(data:text/css,);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Do your Bachmann coaches have body mounted couplers or truck mounted couplers? If your curves are tight, truck mounted couplers will work better.

If you can measure the diameter, or radius it would help us help you.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do your Bachmann coaches have body mounted couplers or truck mounted couplers 
Chuck, 
With hook-and-loop couplers, they are almost certainly truck-mounted. 

Sedda (?name?), 
As you note, the couplers are mounted on a long extension from the front of the truck. On tight-ish curves (though looking at your [nice] video, the curves don't look as tight as R1) the couplers on adjacent coaches will be at an acute angle, and it may be that the hooks aren't giving them enough space. If they are tightly coupled, the hooks will prevent the loops from allowing the coaches to go around the curve. (And if your hook is on the wrong side of the hook on the adjacent coach, it will have the same effect. 

Two things to test/try. 

1. Is the derailment always the truck(s) on adjacent coaches? In other words, does a derailment happen between two coaches or at the end next to the loco or a following car? 

2. Put the coaches on the track near the derailment site, and pull them, coupled, around to near the spot. Observe the couplers and see if the loops are binding or are tight. 

If you suspect the couplers, you can try loosening the screw that holds the couplers on the truck extension. It will make it more difficult to couple them, but with a bit more play they may not bind on curves and will not cause a derailment. We'll talk about a more permanent solution if it helps.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK watching the vid I could clearly see kinks where the rails are joined. Have you checked the gauge where the rail joints are?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No one has mentioned the common thing when short cars are ok, and longer cars derail, cross level on track. 

When there is a "twist" or "warp" in the track, short cars can usually handle it, but long cars will derail. 

Take a small "bullet" level and put across the tracks and see what you find. 

Greg


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Make sure that the screww that holds the bogies on to the carriage is loose enough so it can have a bit of movement to help uneveness in the track. I usually get down to eye level and slowly run the train until problem is found. 
Keep us informed of your progress. 
Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

My goof, I missed the comment in the original posting about H&L. Bachmann does have body mounted H&L on the Thomas coaches: Annie and Clarabel. Those do have problems on tight (R1) curves.

Chuck


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Sedda, 

You might also try loosening the pivot screw on one truck so the truck has a bit more freedom to move independently of the car body. I have used this method on a number of my B'mann rolling stock that was finicky about the track work at the club with good success. 

Bob C.


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

Alright.  I've adjusted the track where it needed slight adjustments and BINGO! The passenger train is now working with no problems (touch wood).

Maybe next time I will check is my head is actually screwed on before posting here.

Thanks for everyone's help. It's very much appreciated.  


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(data:text/css,);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

